# Common Seed Starting Problems



## Jack1 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have seed starter for tomato and pepper and placed near window inside of my house. My seedings are tall and spindly due to lack of direct light. When can I put it out sude or to be out side from the beginning?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jack - Sorry to hear about your tomatoes. You can begin setting them outside any time the temperatures are about 65 or above and the threat of frost has past. I would set them outside a little at a time to give them a chance to get used to being outside. Set them outdoors for about an hour the first day, then gradually increase the time they are outside each day. Do this for at least a week before setting them out permanently.

The good thing about tomato seedlings is you can try to re-pot them deeply if they become a bit leggy. Transplant them into a larger pot and plant the seedling deep, with just the top two sets of leaves above the soil. This will help them grow a larger, stronger root system. 

Unfortunately, you can't do the same thing to the peppers.


----------



## christy_doll (Feb 20, 2012)

very informative. learned a lot and very helpful. thanks


----------



## jujubee (May 10, 2014)

Your website was the most informative I have yet to read. When can I remove the plastic lid? I did a few days ago and one of the plants started to wilt. I read that they cannot be planted until it a second leaf appears. ?????


----------



## Sylvia (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a dark blue or dark green 'fungus' that showed up on my celeriac and onions that I started from seed. Is that as bad as the white fungus? Should I throw them out?


----------



## Kit_Sullivan (Apr 6, 2015)

I have been starting seeds for several years and have a problem this year I've never had before. The soil around each seedling has a green algae growth on top of it. Doesn't seem to be bothering the seedlings. I used sterile growing medium from Gardeners Supply and I use a water from the bottom system from A.M. Leonards. Any idea what caused this and what can be done? Thank you!


----------

